# Fake Shells and Starfish



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm looking for some fake shells and starfish for my tank. If anyone knows where I can buy some please share. I found some on ebay but just not sure if they're aquarium safe or not. If you wouldn't mind taking a look and letting me know thanks:

1. Assorted Marine Life Ocean Seashells Aquarium Jewelry Crafts Nautical Decor | eBay

2. 5 lbs Mixed Beautiful Large Seashells Crafts Wedding Fish Tank Item LGSM 5 | eBay

3. Starfish Star Fish Set of 3 Aquarium Ornaments Ornament Resin Ocean Fish Tank | eBay

4. Aquarium Decorations Ornaments Sea Shells Lot of 15 | eBay

5. Small Starfish Ornament Aquarium Fish Tank Bowl Decoration Ornaments | eBay


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Sea shells are fine, just clean them first,

As for the starfish ones, they're written specifically for aquariums, what more do you need?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If they are fake they should be aquarium safe.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually would only use #2 out of all 5 selections.
#1 looks polished and coated with a laquer(for jewelry).
#2 looks like natural sea shell(may raise your pH though).
#3 although it says aquarium deco is made out of resin which I personally would not trust.
#4 again looks polished and coated laquer.
# is again a resin product.
I can't speak from personal experience on any of the things I see as issues,but I wouldn't put any of those EXCEPT #2 in any of my tanks.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

that stinks. I didn't think it would be so hard to find safe fake shells and starfish. I don't want to put anything in my tanks that could raise the ph because it's high enough as it is.

Anyone know of any products?


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I found some on eBay but doesn't give much of a description on what they are made of.
Assorted Starfish 8 | eBay


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

mijotter said:


> that stinks. I didn't think it would be so hard to find safe fake shells and starfish. I don't want to put anything in my tanks that could raise the ph because it's high enough as it is.
> 
> Anyone know of any products?


Everyone else besides me said you are all good.The plastic stuff may well be safe .I'll repeat I have no personal experience (and I am a picky old pain in the ***),the ones I said were good are the only ones that may raise your pH as the others IF they are coated(laquered) may not leach till laquer wears off.
Saltwater Aquarium Decorations | eBay
I searched "marine aquairium decorations"
Again I would stay away from anything looking shiny.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Here are some that look realistic that are made of resin. Amazon.com - Realistic 4 Pc Set of Star Fish - Collectible Figurines


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Searching harder I guess resins may well be safe and what many fake decos are made of.
polyester resin is it safe in aquarium - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! Really helped point me in the right direction.


----------

